# "Detecting Array..." Problem, I've tried EVERYTHING



## Demongo (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi, If I don't get a soluotion soon Im going to have to kill myslef and I don't wont to do that(I know you dont really give a damn but stil...)

I Have my computer

Motherboard Gygabyte Dual Bios GA-K8NF9 Ultra
AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core
1 gb RAM
nVidia GeForce 6800 GS
Western Digital 160 GB and 2 of 40 GB

(Tell me if you need more info ill try to find out)

I shut it down completly normally one day, and after about 7 hours started it again but no...after the Windows Xp loading screen it became black for about 5 mins- Black screen and then suddenly the Blue Screen of Death the one with the Memory Dump something... After that it restarted automaticly after 3 seconds started up and then comes the screen with

MediaShield IDE ROM BIOS 4.43
Copyright (c) 2005 NVIDIA Corp.

Detecting Array .....

And nothing (stuck so hard you couldn't crack with an axe.)

Now when I said I've tried everything I ment that I went over all the forums and questions and soloutins thru google, and tried all the soloutions that are:

Disabling RAID in BIOS (was already disabled)
Removing and placing the CMOS Battery
Disconnecting the Drivers (CD and Burner)
Reseting CMOS/BIOS
Checked cables
Changing the RAM slot, changing a RAM stick

What is it? What could have possible happend/changed in those couple of hours or at that last shutdown. 

P.s. Sometimes when I turn it on after the Windows XP loadin it runs a CHKDISC scan but finds no problems and from there it freezes for 5 mins and then the Detecting Array screen

I am posting this from my moms comp, my other comp is currently on the floor with his belly opened...just if ur wondering..

If any one can plz plz help me with this &*%$ it would be more than wonderfull!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Dumb question, but are you using a RAID setup in any way? Also, how are the hard drives connected to the motherboard?


----------



## Demongo (Dec 13, 2007)

Not using any RAID...
Thing is im not such a pro so I dont really know the names of the cables connecting the hard disks, two of them is this wide cable and a smaller one that has many small ones in it, and one has these yellow flat cables and a smaller one too... 
Does this help?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This is an SATA cable. They are thin cables used to connect drives to the motherboard.









This is an IDE cable. It's also used to connect drivers to the motherboard.

If you're NOT using SATA then disable the SATA controller in the BIOS.


----------



## Demongo (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes I am using it, the 160 GB hardisc is connectected with SATA the two others with IDE


----------



## jyvibar (Dec 16, 2007)

check your RAM. might not compatible with the speed of your motherboard


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

There may still be a raid controller in your bios setup menu that might be turned on. You need to make sure there isn't one more in there. Anything in your bios that speaks of raid...turn it off or disable it.


----------



## Demongo (Dec 13, 2007)

Checked and sure of it, everything that has RAID with it is DISABLED, something else but what is it???


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Some boards (I am not sure about this one) have separate Raid Sata connectors and also non-raid sata connectors. Does yours have this? Be sure if your board has this option "Raid is set as IDE mode" in the bios setup menu, that it is set that way. (not all boards have that option)


----------



## yujunz (Apr 1, 2009)

Is the problem finally resolved? How was it solved?


----------



## jiveturkey (May 24, 2009)

Problem solved by replacing HDD. 

Initially, a new fan and power supply were installed and consequently a virus ridden harddrive was cleaned via AVG, Spybot, MBAM, and two days later the "nvidia ... detecting array" error appeared after reboot.

I tested the system by disconnecting the old HDD and plugging one via external USB converter, which allowed me go past the "array" error and into a new problem (hdd cannot boot OS via USB with this setup). I plugged an IDE HDD and formatted it with a fresh copy of Windows - seems to work as it did before. 

I have not fully tested the problem HDD to see if it is repairable. Also, there were no other solid fixes for the error as I did a search online May of 2009. Playing with BIOS setting and moving the RAM around were suggestions that I tried but to no avail. The "array" error seems to be connected with the RAID array, master boot record (MBR), or other harddrive related thing. 

JUST REPLACE YOUR HDD LIKE I DID AND YOU CAN HAVE A WORKING PC. TRY PLUGGING THE OLD HDD VIA HDD CASE OR MULTIFUNCTIONAL CONVERTER (Coolmax) TO SEE IF DATA IS RECOVERABLE.

BY THE WAY: 
No need to commit suicide, dude. You can fix the computer! Someone out there cares, truly.


----------

